# Craftsman lawn tractor blade mandrel removal??



## frammis7 (Jul 24, 2006)

*How do you remove Craftsman lawn tractor blade mandrel locknut??*

I have a 15 year old Craftsman 917.254850 lawn tractor that has one (of two) VERY stiff blade mandrel. I'd like to remove it to clean and lubricate it, but am unsure how the locknut atop the mower blade mandrel shafts are locked on. They appear to have a pin driven through the shaft (similar to a castle nut), but that "pin" doesn't want to move.

What is the locking mechanism?
Is the locknut simply held on with tension?
Is there some other locking mechanism that I can't see?

I don't want to use force when I can't see how it's locking.

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

They should be lubed for life bearings.


----------

